# Compost



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

What's the best way to make compost? When I clean the coop, should I throw it out in their yard for them to peck threw or have it in a separate pile where they can't peck threw it? Will they get sick if they eat their mess? My girls got sick last year and I was just wondering if I did something wrong??? Jen


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I am not very traditrional when it comes to composting. We have this area on the property that we call the "island" it is basically a large oval area of branches, down trees, ect that Black Berries grow all over. In the spring when I clean out my coop I throw it all on the island. The flock digs in it and spreads it around. Come summer those are the biggest and hardiest black berries and vines we have on the property. lol I also throw the rest of our compost items that the flock wont eat, in there all so, like coffe grounds and stuff.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Composting can be quite a stressful task. Compost is meant for crops, and not for the chickens to peck through.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

TheChickenGuy said:


> Composting can be quite a stressful task. Compost is meant for crops, and not for the chickens to peck through.


I don't know. I have found some good sized worms in ours. That is some good eating for the hens.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

hildar said:


> I don't know. I have found some good sized worms in ours. That is some good eating for the hens.


But there is a risk of mould poisoning, especially during wet seasons.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I like the trash can with the hole in the bottom method.

I throw waste in trash can meant for compost. You can add worms. It's also best to add carbon from table scraps or yard clippings. Chicken poop has a lot of nitrogen and takes a while 

But 6 months to a year later it's incredibly good fertilizer 

Be careful not to use it too soon unless the intention is to kill plants (like weeds)


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I throw in yard clippings, tea bags, coffee grinds, and even some ashes from our burn can into it. Pretty much anything that can goes into the compost pile.


----------

